# Cat suddenly afraid of Husband!



## MonicaC. (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All,
I was wondering if anyone else had experienced this. I have two cats, one of them is a Maine ****. She has always favored me as her main companion, following me around the house as I do my chores etc but has always accepted my husband as a member of the family. Now she seems to be afraid of him. If we are in a room together and she is in an "open" area she will make a weird noise and scurry under the bed to hide. This really hurts my husband's feelings because he has never even fussed at her. Sometimes if she is sitting on the bed if he walks up real slow he can come up and rub her head for 10 seconds but that is about it. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Start letting your hubby feed the kitties and give them treats and loves. Let him be the "bringer-of-good-things" and I'm sure kitty will come around. It could be that something scared your kitty and she fixated on hubby as the cause, however wrong it is...it is just something that she has made an association with. You can change that association by letting him give treats and such.
Heidi


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Ditto Heidi's excellent advice and just to add to have patience and give it time.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

We have a dog that did this with my husband. He became a treat machine and she finally seen him as a good thing and not a threat.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I've seen somewhat of the same thing with Rookie. My conclusion has been that we have the traditional mom/dad split as far as division of labor with her -- I do the care, feeding, and nurturing, and he plays with her. When she approaches me, she's calm and relaxed; when she approaches him, she rolls over on her back and wants to roughhouse. Could that be it? Your cat is just egging him on to play?


----------



## MonicaC. (Nov 6, 2006)

*Hi October*

Hi October,
Nope, that is definitely not it. She just doesn't like him. I had to go stay with my mom for a week after she had an operation and he was in charge of EVERYTHING - litter, food, water, treats, play time, etc. She sulked under the bed the whole week and only came out to eat, poop and pee. Every now and then he can pat her on the head but that is it. When she runs from him its when she is in the middle of a big room and not near any furniture (maybe she feels too exposed). He is 6 foot 3 and real husky. Maybe he is just too big for her. He thinks its cute that she favors me, it just hurts his feeling when she runs.


----------

